# Ben hep başkaydım hiç sizden olmadım



## Zuccherro

*"Ben hep başkaydım hiç sizden olmadım" *bu cümle _Yarabbim_ şarkıdan anlamadım
I have always been someone else but not you ?
Of corse not ... please enlighten me!


----------



## Gemmenita

Well... it's rather:

I have always been someone else, never been one of you.

Indeed to translate *olmadım *we should say "never was one of you" but "never been= I have never been" is better.


----------



## peptidoglycan

*"Ben hep başkaydım hiç sizden olmadım" 

I was always someone else and I was never with you.
*


----------



## Gemmenita

Tekrar merhaba,

First I wondered why peptidoglycan translated "hiç sizden olmadım" as "I was never *with* you", but then I thought it may be correct in the context.

Anyway...I wanted to add one more possible translation to mine in post 2:

It can be also: I *was* never *like* you. I *became* never one *like* you.

And I wanted to add that all the translations above are possible and could be correct, but_ only related to the context_. If you write the previous sentences, it would be easier to chose one of the translations above which would be more suitable.


----------



## Rallino

> *Ben hep başkaydım*



This literally means _I've always been different._ 

Başka: different
Başkası: someone else.


----------



## Zuccherro

I will have to understand the song first in order to choose the most suitable meaning then ^_^'
Thank you all for trying to explain iit


----------



## autumndaisy

Ditto this 


Rallino said:


> This literally means _I've always been different._
> 
> Başka: different
> Başkası: someone else.


----------

